# Briggs & Stratton Vanguard won't start



## paving3636 (May 3, 2015)

Hi there – I am hoping someone out there can help me with an engine issue that has been perplexing me for too long!
It is a Briggs and Stratton Vanguard (mounted in a Westwood T1800 lawn tractor in the UK – model number 368777 type 0114-E1 code 07020811) that wasn’t charging, but otherwise running fine at the end of last year. Took it apart over the winter to change the alternator and took the opportunity to clean the carburettor at the same time. Also replaced the fuel solenoid to the carb at the same time.
Have reassembled (several times) and now it won’t go. There is spark, the compression is good (120psi+) and fuel is getting to carb. With the choke open and the air filter and mount off, you can see fuel coming out of the main jets when my son turns the engine over. However the inlet manifold from there seems dry as does the spark plug.
Have tried some fuel in the spark hole and it doesn’t even fire briefly (strange when there is a spark when tested) which I don’t understand…… the Westwood has a safety switch under the driver seat and have taken this off and taped closed to remove that as a possible cause (but even if that was the problem surely I wouldn’t get a spark?). Have also tried engine start in through the air inlet to the carb and makes no difference. Battery is fully charged and giving good starter motor speed. There is sometimes some exhaust smoke and it sounding like it might go but then never does. There is also a full tank of fresh fuel in.
Everything else is unchanged and this engine was working fine (apart from not charging previously). Any help and advice would be really welcome as I am a bit of a loss just now.
Thanks. David


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Double check your model number. It appears to be a 358777-0114-E1 (V-twin) instead.

If you haven't took anything a apart other than the flywheel and the carburetor I would think you have an ignition timing issue. This is most likely either the flywheel key is sheared or missing and the flywheel is no longer in time with the crankshaft. I am considering this as it should fire up with you putting fuel in spark hole since you have spark.

Check this flywheel key and remember to properly torque the flywheel nut to 125 ft-lbs. Under tightening of this nut can cause the flywheel to shear the key easily and over tightening can flywheel damage.


----------



## paving3636 (May 3, 2015)

Thanks I will check that as haven't gone back down to the flywheel again. Sounds logical though so here's hoping.


----------



## paving3636 (May 3, 2015)

Can't say how grateful I am for the advice. The key had got pushed out and was lying under the flywheel - put it back in properly and hey presto fired up first time and going like a dream. THANKYOU THANKYOU!


----------

